# Lion El'Jonson



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Digital painting of the Dark Angel's Primarch that I've just finished painting:




Planning on doing all 18(/19 depending on your point of view) Primarchs eventually in numerical order.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks pretty cool. Better than anything I can ever do. For some reason I imagine all the primarchs being a bit bigger though, but maybe thats just me, or because I'm used to Chaos lol


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks. Could also be because there's no frame of reference within the pic. If I'd done a marine to go with him, he'd tower over it, or if I hadn't got lazy and I'd done a background it'd have shown up there with everything being tiny. :lol:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't think the primarches wielded Astartes Power Armour. I think more of just a robe and some simple armour, in his case.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> I don't think the primarches wielded Astartes Power Armour. I think more of just a robe and some simple armour, in his case.


Really? Personally, I've always thought of them as wearing custom made power/terminator armour myself.


----------

